# Victorian Artificial Arm - beautifully creepy



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

So today, I was playing Nox Arcana's Nostalgia and fiddling with this odd little toy dog that has a creepy vintage look to him. An idea for the Toymaker began to evolve in my head till I figured out just what I wanted him to look like and how to do it.

Part of the inspiration for his hands came from my vintage medical source file (I collect antique medical items) and I thought I'd share it with you guys because if anyone could appreciate it, I think it's my spooky family here.

Proving that maybe the Victorians came up with the Terminator?










I find it quite transfixing, but that's just me.


















More info can be found here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful piece of workmanship - odd but beautiful


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's really something. Do you know if it was capable of gripping?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. Looks like something they'd love on the show "Oddities".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That is exquisite!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Want!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope the guy was right handed. I would not want to wipe with that thing...

(running from moderators..)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Reminds me of the police guy in "Young Frankenstein"...

"Vootschtepz! Vootschtepsz!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool down to the decorative cut-outs on the top.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> That's really something. Do you know if it was capable of gripping?


The museum says there was movement on the elbow and that the wrist had some degree of rotation as well as the fingers could curl up and down, but it doesn't say precisely if it could grip.



Spooky1 said:


> Very cool. Looks like something they'd love on the show "Oddities".


They have a show about me? Hahahaha, just kidding. But that sounds cool, not heard of it.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> that is awesome!


Quite!



Hauntiholik said:


> Want!


Okay so here's what I'm thinking.... we stage a heist.... that's as much as the plan as I've come up with because yes, *DO WANT!!*



debbie5 said:


> I hope the guy was right handed. I would not want to wipe with that thing...
> 
> (running from moderators..)


HAHAHAH!!!!!!!



Haunted Bayou said:


> Way cool down to the decorative cut-outs on the top.


I was thinking to myself, was that an attempt to soften it's look with some decorative cut-outs so no one would notice the metal fingers? Then I read how the wearer most likely wore a glove to disguise the "sinister appearance" and I'm like ah okay, that sounds more like the Victorian era.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking when I saw the fingers, that a glove could be worn on it. I see in your last statement that was true. Do you know if a woman wore it. The decorative cut-outs make me think so.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

scareme said:


> I was thinking when I saw the fingers, that a glove could be worn on it. I see in your last statement that was true. Do you know if a woman wore it. The decorative cut-outs make me think so.


They don't denote if it were female or male sadly. But during the time, many amputations came from the war, so I'm going to assume it was male. But if I find any other info, I'll let you know. Vintage medical is an obsession of mine. I should get photos of the medical lamp I got from the actual


----------

